# Friendly stray has kittens in my living room [N. California]



## coupon (Jul 15, 2004)

A beautiful grey cat who lived somewhere in our apartment complex befriended us a few months back. She would visit almost daily and ask to come in. She was well groomed and appeared taken care of. A few weeks later she looked more razzled and appeared her owners had abandoned her. Two or three weeks ago we figured out she might be pregnant. Well, last night she INSISTED on coming in for a visit and not leaving one of her hiding spots in our apartment. Late last night these three little guys were born:

http://fishydish.com/SA/kittys1.jpg
http://fishydish.com/SA/kittys2.jpg
http://fishydish.com/SA/kittys3.jpg
http://fishydish.com/SA/kittys4.jpg

We can't keep any of them (mother included) and have called around to several shelters and the local no-kill shelter pawned us off on animal control.

Would anyone want this small family of cats? We live in the Sacramento, CA area and would gladly drive quite a ways to connect these beautiful creatures with a good home. We may even be able to take back a kitten or two a few weeks from now once we move to a more pet friendly place.

Any advice is also welcomed, thank you.

I can be contacted at [email protected]


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm sorry, I'm way too far away (Illinois) to help you out, but I just wanted to say that I think it's very nice of you to go to such great lengths to help this homeless little family. 

Good luck! They are soooooo cute...


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

*HUGS* I just want to let you know that you guys are awesome for doing this *HUGS*


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

If i was closer I would take them in a second. Good luck!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I could take them (i'm in Reno) but the only problems I see is 1. I couldn't take them in permenantly, only for a few months. and 2. right now were saving to buy a house and don't have the money to spare to vaccinate 3 kittens, and spay a cat  

Plus theyd have to be tested prior to coming here, if Envy or Chaos got Feline Leukemia or somthing along those lines i'd never get over the pain.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I e-mail you, but I don't know if you got my e-mail. I have 2 friends who work at shelters, which are of course no- kill. Let me know if you still have the kittens and I will talk to them. You can e-mail me at [email protected] 

Abhay

P.S. I am also in the Sac. Area.


----------



## pretttykitty (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm new here and just now reading this thread...sorry, I couldn't at this time take any of those cute kitties, but; was wondering what has happen to them. Do you still have them? Did someone adopt them?

If you still have them, and don't mind driving a little bit there are some non-kill shelters in Northern California: Pets in Need in Palo Alto, California and the Peninsula Humane Soceity, which is a non-kill shelter in San Mateo, that will not put to sleep any "adoptable" cat or dog...Please let me know if interested and I'll be happy to find their website for you!


----------

